# Municipal priorities...



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Some folks don't have traffic signal cameras in their community. 

I wanted to convey a warning about them. 

A while ago we got hit by some major storms including an ice storm which followed heavy rains, so we'd sheet ice and cold. Well, the power was out and I had to go to a meet because of family business. Everything is out, the streetlights, the traffic signals, the businesses. Then I hit the infamous traffic signal camera. They'd done nothing about the sheet ice on that severe slope, they'd already admitted that they'd shortened the green and the yellow, and you got it, they had a generator attached to that pole, giving power to the traffic camera. Way up the hill I slowed but there's no stopping, no other cars around, so it's safer just to procede. Yep, I got a ticket. I'd another mile plus to go to find anywhere with power, but the bastards ensured that the one intersection with that camera had power...I almost facetiously believe they hooked up the generator right after they hosed some water to make sure there was some wonderful ice there.

This year they sure took their time sanding or salting that area.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

wow... my BOL would have a new freaking generator after I got THAT ticket... :ignore: :sssh:


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

oh man! Hehehehehehehehehehehe!


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> wow... my BOL would have a new freaking generator after I got THAT ticket... :ignore: :sssh:


Yeah man!!!! I like the way you think.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

:2thumb:

Blob, you are thinking
If anyone here would survive that kind of nonesense it would be you . LOL 


Back to the OP problem, we have some like-minded folks here. 
They choose the slopiest road for their speed traps. 
We don't have snow but naturally cars go faster on those sections of the road. :dunno:


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

They picked a perfect for them here, they selected a sweeping, then rapidly curved road with trees right at the signal light level. It was a perfect, because people would be at the light before the even saw what it was...so in this case, complaining did work. Sneaky, sneaky one, I'm sure they still get folks not from the area who are surprised that someone put a light there.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> Some folks don't have traffic signal cameras in their community.
> 
> I wanted to convey a warning about them.
> 
> ...


If the streetlights and traffic signals were out then how did you run a red light? Did they just use the generator to power the traffic signals at that one intersection? Wouldn't that take a lot of work because you'd have to have a disconnect switch to keep the power from the generator from back-feeding into the main line? That sounds like an awful lot of work to run the signal lights on one intersection. Plus, how did the camera feed work without electricity beyond that particular traffic signal? Wouldn't you also need power at the police station or wherever the images were recorded?


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

_If the streetlights and traffic signals were out then how did you run a red light? Did they just use the generator to power the traffic signals at that one intersection? Wouldn't that take a lot of work because you'd have to have a disconnect switch to keep the power from the generator from back-feeding into the main line? That sounds like an awful lot of work to run the signal lights on one intersection. Plus, how did the camera feed work without electricity beyond that particular traffic signal? Wouldn't you also need power at the police station or wherever the images were recorded? _

There was an actual wheeled generator cable locked and hooked up to the pole. That intersection had working lights. All along the BLVD they didn't. The intersection roughly 1/4 mile earlier and the one just down and up the next hill did not have working traffic signals.

The traffic cameras were then and likely still are contracted services.

I'd like to share the warning with others who have these things in their community.

Oh, one more thing...a minor inconvenience but something worth noting, they use a variety of school zone markings. Some are based on time, some have flashing lights for that period, and many of them have cameras. I'm fortunate in that I haven't gotten tickets, but I guess the inconsistency gets some-they get trained to look for the flashing lights, but don't catch the bracketed time period sign.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

So..... You were going too fast for the conditions -ran a red light could have killed someone, got caught and are now trying to fight this ticket?
So? Humm....:hmmm: You are above the law?  You don't deserve to get a ticket for breaking the law when you admit that you did run the light due to your lack of care? You knew that you were out in dangerous conditions, taking the risk to drive on icy roads and yet don't think it is fair to be fined for breaking the law?
From your description of the area YOU knew it was a bad road with twisting curves, poor line of sight steep hill and yet YOU STILL DROVE THAT ROUTE?
You take the fact that they have that intersection double protected with a generator to make sure that the dangerous intersection still had power so that people could be safer, as a personal affront to you? Gee were they just waiting for you to come by and RUN THE LIGHT? 
A smart person would take this as a "learn from my mistake" moment and know better the next time.... Talk about a product of the "ME, ME, ME entitled" generation.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

_So..... You were going too fast for the conditions -ran a red light could have killed someone, got caught and are now trying to fight this ticket?So? _

Nope, I paid it. I was guilty!!!!

_Humm.... You are above the law? You don't deserve to get a ticket for breaking the law when you admit that you did run the light due to your lack of care? You knew that you were out in dangerous conditions, taking the risk to drive on icy roads and yet don't think it is fair to be fined for breaking the law?_

Nope, I paid it. I was guilty!!!!

_From your description of the area YOU knew it was a bad road with twisting curves, poor line of sight steep hill and yet YOU STILL DROVE THAT ROUTE?_

You're combining the descriptions of two different places. Never got caught by the other one, and they do pick some of the traffic cam places where there's a bottle neck or only one way to access an area or where they know that as conditions change, for example, unexpected black ice, they can catch drivers. There are places that present additional hazards.

_You take the fact that they have that intersection double protected with a generator to make sure that the dangerous intersection still had power so that people could be safer, as a personal affront to you? Gee were they just waiting for you to come by and RUN THE LIGHT? 
A smart person would take this as a "learn from my mistake" moment and know better the next time.... Talk about a product of the "ME, ME, ME entitled" generation. _

Uh, I shared this to show what they did and a warning to others. The sole purpose of these cameras is to raise revenue. They increased the number of accidents considerably at this intersection because folks who got ticketed brake on YELLOW because it's a quick light change there. The argument is they decrease the number of serious accidents by substantially raising the number of minor accidents.

the fact that they got caught shortening the yellow, that they had to cut the trees, do major revisions on nearby traffic signals shows that citizens who are vigilant and keep their eyes out for such things can at least mollify what is patently unfair.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> Some folks don't have traffic signal cameras in their community.
> 
> I wanted to convey a warning about them.
> 
> ...


I see that you really went out of your way to put up that you paid your ticket.


SurviveNthrive said:


> They picked a perfect for them here, they selected a sweeping, then rapidly curved road with trees right at the signal light level. It was a perfect, because people would be at the light before the even saw what it was...so in this case, complaining did work. Sneaky, sneaky one, I'm sure they still get folks not from the area who are surprised that someone put a light there.


So this is not the intersection that you ran?


SurviveNthrive said:


> _If the streetlights and traffic signals were out then how did you run a red light? Did they just use the generator to power the traffic signals at that one intersection? Wouldn't that take a lot of work because you'd have to have a disconnect switch to keep the power from the generator from back-feeding into the main line? That sounds like an awful lot of work to run the signal lights on one intersection. Plus, how did the camera feed work without electricity beyond that particular traffic signal? Wouldn't you also need power at the police station or wherever the images were recorded? _
> _
> There was an actual wheeled generator cable locked and hooked up to the pole. That intersection had working lights. All along the BLVD they didn't. The intersection roughly 1/4 mile earlier and the one just down and up the next hill did not have working traffic signals. _
> 
> ...


So you are implying that they set you up for a ticket? and that they KNEW that you were gonna run the light?.


SurviveNthrive said:


> _So..... You were going too fast for the conditions -ran a red light could have killed someone, got caught and are now trying to fight this ticket?So? _
> 
> Nope, I paid it. I was guilty!!!!
> 
> ...


People who drive properly and follow the laws and take care while behind the wheel don't usually have to worry about these types of "traps"/ "unfair" traffic obstacles.

*So you can prove these allegations? Was there a huge scandal in your community about this? Can you provide links to such unlawful behavior by community leaders?


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Sorry, but this is getting silly. Please reread. I can write clearly, share that this is something to watch out for. Oh, and it's *Two different intersections* I mentioned.

We have a culpability when we drive, but it's possible through engineering a road, mistakes can be made, and these companies capitalize on those mistakes made when the roads went in. There are such things as blind curves. Even normal drivers might fail on a blind curve and hit a stalled car or a deer in the road, there are some hills that are steep and by placing the lines on where to stop you can affect whether or not a person will skid forward. But regular drivers know these things.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I do read and at a level above third year collage Level* comprehension thank you--no where does your post suggest a different location and apparently you can aim that big ol' opinion cannon of yours at others who live in "unsuitable" areas and suggest that they move, and have huge high horse opinions of others and their lifestyles but can not comprehend having that huge cannon pointed at yourself.
We were not discussing the problems of obstacles in the road that drivers have to avoid-we were discussing the fact that you broke the law and only told half the story and then cried "foul" when it was pointed out.
P/S If you don't like living where there are unfair traffic laws and ice storms might I suggest that you move to a better location.

ETA: * LOL thanks for pointing out my error in my post The Blob! While I read well, I do not seem to be able to always type well--the mind goes faster than the fingers!


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

You guys should exchange phone numbers


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Our town is so small/rural that we have no traffic lights nor street lights. IIRC, there's 67 miles of roads.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

"Opinion cannon"...I like that!  

We live more than 50 miles from the nearest stoplight, thankfully! In fact, where we live, it takes 15 to 20 minutes to drive the first 3 miles of rough dirt road! Love it!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Emerald said:


> I do read and at a level above third year collage comprehension thank you


what's a 'third year *collage*" :scratch  jk :surrender:



Sonnyjim said:


> You guys should exchange phone numbers


:lolsmash:

"Traffic rules account for most of the contact by average citizens with law enforcement and the courts. Enforcement of laws which are widely perceived as unreasonable and unfair generates disrespect and even contempt toward those who make and enforce those laws." 
The Appellate Department, in People vs. Goulet

1. Make sure it's not a "Snitch Ticket"!
Does your "ticket" have the address of the Court on it? If it doesn't, or if it says, "Do not contact the court," it's not really a ticket at all. It's a police trick!

2. If it's not you in the photo, you don't have to identify the person driving.

3. But if it is you in the photo, do NOT say, "It's not me," as that would be perjury.

Did You Turn Your Name In?
If the original "ticket" was actually a fake ticket (Snitch Ticket) issued in your name, and you filled-out the affidavit form and later received a real ticket (Notice to Appear) in the mail, your affidavit identifying yourself as the driver ordinarily could not be used against you in court, due to the *Fifth Amendment*. Unless you testify that it wasn't you driving!

Did Someone Turn Your Name In?
If the ticket (now in your name) was originally issued in someone else's name, and that person filled-out the affidavit form and supplied your name to the police, their written affidavit identifying you as the driver cannot be used against you in court. And I have never seen an officer/prosecutor even try to do so, because it clearly would be *hearsay*. If he was really desperate to convict you, the prosecutor would need to subpoena the person who identified you to come to court and testify in person; I have never seen that happen, either.

The burden of proof (the job of convincing the judge it's you) is on the People (the officer and his photos). The original face photo displayed at your trial will be clearer than the copy you received in the mail or saw on the Internet. If you are trying to decide whether to fight the ticket based on a blurry photo and would like to see how good the "original" is, call the phone number on the ticket (often in the upper corner on the back) and make an appointment to go to the police department and look at the photos. At the appointment, ask the officer to blow up the face photo, just like he does at a trial. If it's not convenient for you to visit the PD to view the original photos, or the police are unwilling to show them to you, you can use Discovery to get *full resolution* copies of the photos mailed or emailed to you! Sometimes, the officer forgets to display the face photo to the judge. If that happens, wait until he finishes all his testimony and the judge signals you that it is your turn, then make a motion to dismiss for lack of proof that you were driving the car.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I am dying over that one...someone is certainly in attack mode, which is fascinating as I've never bothered with that person before. But when someone boasts:

"...third year coll_a_ge Level..." in an attack post, that's funny.

In the fourth year they learn the word _college_ there, it's an impressive school!

That pretty much settles the discussion.:2thumb:

For others, watch out for the traffic cams, they know precisely where to place them, and that's where it's more difficult to stop or where the visibilty is cut.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Blob, Are you aware that every State can have different laws, so the advise you posted may not apply to everyone?

Anyone who does not agree with the local laws can go to their town meetings and contact their local reps to voice their opinions.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> I am dying over that one...someone is certainly in attack mode, which is fascinating as I've never bothered with that person before. But when someone boasts:
> 
> "...third year coll_a_ge Level..." in an attack post, that's funny.
> 
> ...


And when is it a person learns the difference between "bailing" and "baling?"


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

ok, kids, calm down, you're ALL 'pretty' :lolsmash:


----------

